# royal python breeding help



## skink-king (Sep 2, 2009)

i have been researching royal breeding for a while now but the thing I cant find is how much it is going to cost and what morph would be good for a first time breeder 

thanks guys


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Basically, cost is the total of the breeder animals' prices, caging, maintenance, food, and power for heating, lighting, and incubation. These vary depending on where you live, what morph you get, etc.

Best morph is the one you like best.

Good luck.


----------



## Metal_face (Oct 2, 2008)

it all depends on how much you have to spend. my first lot of royals cost about £3k. and that was only the start!!! :devil:

as for housing, i have mine all racked in home made wooden racks.


----------



## skink-king (Sep 2, 2009)

Metal_face said:


> it all depends on how much you have to spend. my first lot of royals cost about £3k. and that was only the start!!! :devil:
> 
> as for housing, i have mine all racked in home made wooden racks.


i am getting a rack of RUB's made i am going to look into getting a few hets and then make a incubator from a poly box i will mosy likly not start till christmas so i have enought time to make cash to fund mu project


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

starting out, you really cant go wrong with either

a male spider and 2 normal females (50% spider, 50% normal hatchlings), OR, 
a male spider and 2 pastel females (25% normal, spider, pastel, bumblebee hatchlings)...


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

*here's one i made earlier (33L)...*


----------



## RubbleUK (Apr 12, 2007)

Hey Alan, where can I get carpet like yours?!?!?

;-)

Chris


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

RubbleUK said:


> Hey Alan, where can I get carpet like yours?!?!?
> 
> ;-)
> 
> Chris


 
:lol2:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

RubbleUK said:


> Hey Alan, where can I get carpet like yours?!?!?
> 
> ;-)
> 
> Chris










you could'nt afford it chris, you can't buy everything !!!

besides... at least i can *see* my carpet !!! :whistling2:


----------



## skink-king (Sep 2, 2009)

i have found a couple unrelated pair of 100% het clown the only problem is they are 09's may have to put my breeding project off untill they grow because i do love clowns


----------



## skink-king (Sep 2, 2009)

alan1 said:


> image


 
how much did that cost to make i am trying to get a rough ide of a price for everything


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

skink-king said:


> how much did that cost to make i am trying to get a rough ide of a price for everything


£250-270 including 5 x heat strips and pulse stat... NOT including rub's...

its 27" deep, so i joined 18" and 9" contiboard together...


----------



## skink-king (Sep 2, 2009)

alan1 said:


> £250-270 including 5 x heat strips and pulse stat... NOT including rub's...
> 
> its 27" deep, so i joined 18" and 9" contiboard together...


 
thanks


----------



## Royalmad (Aug 19, 2009)

alan1 said:


> image



Nice rack alan1 
iv got a vission v70 but am defo thinking about makeing my own on the next one did it cost you much to make it


----------



## Royalmad (Aug 19, 2009)

*Lol*

Lol alan I just seen how much it coat you to build dint see that post


----------

